# Dog Vest



## msdb32 (Apr 10, 2005)

I was wondering if anyone had any experience with dog vest. This will be my Lab pup's first year out and I was going to get him a vest. I've seen a couple different kinds and was wondering if anyone had any recommendations. Should I go for velcro or a zipper? Also I heard that they make one with a handle on the back in case you need to help them in to the boat but I haven't been able to find that one. If anyone has any expertise in this I'd appreciate it.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i think the velcro would work better in cold weather. most guys i see use the velcro.it is also easy to grab the vest to pull him in the boat. the vest make a great handwarmer for the master. crane creek waterfowl expo sat/sun .


----------



## NORTHCOASTBASSER (May 10, 2004)

I've got a new pup too and also interested... But I'm concerned with how to get a dog back "in" a deep-v bass boat... Are there "planks" or "ramps" out there in the market?? I'm not too confident I can keep a puppy (who loves water!!) "in" a boat... and a fishing rod in my other hand.... Anyone have experience with a dog in a bass boat?? Wish us Luck...
NCB


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

yes , they do make clamp on dog ramps.


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

NORTHCOASTBASSER said:


> I've got a new pup too and also interested... But I'm concerned with how to get a dog back "in" a deep-v bass boat... Are there "planks" or "ramps" out there in the market?? I'm not too confident I can keep a puppy (who loves water!!) "in" a boat... and a fishing rod in my other hand.... Anyone have experience with a dog in a bass boat?? Wish us Luck...
> NCB


WHEN I TOOK MY LAB OUT IN MY BOAT SHE DIDNT WANT TO SIT STILL WHEN SHE WAS A PUP..SHE LOVED WATER SO MUCH IT WAS IRESISTABLE TO HER..SHE TOLD ME SO WHEN SHE LEARNED TO TALK ARGEE LANGUAGE
SHE WAS A GREAT DOG THAT I REALLY MISS.


----------



## ohiocatan (Mar 12, 2005)

I had a choclate lab just passed a little while ago she was ahunting fool liked it even mroe than me. Amyhow ive had both velcro and zipper. the velcro did catch alot of dirt and what not and after a couple years it got old and had trouble sticking together as far as the zipper it was great and theres a flap so you dont have to worry about zippping there fur up when you put it on. although bottom line is its a must for dogs especially hunting flooded waters. there are more holes and rips in that vest than you could believe that has saved her amny times. My one buddy actually lost his dog to a underwater tree one day i am happy i was not there that day its an absolute tradgedy. But they are like our kid and no matter waht type of vest it is it will possibly save you dogs life due to punctures.
good luck
josh


----------



## Woodie (Aug 17, 2005)

I have a vest for my dog and a ramp aswell. If you have a Gander mt. near you they will have them there. Galyans carried them but now Dicks owns them I don't know if they will carry them. You can order them from Cabelas and Bass pro but if it doesn't fit you will have to mail it back. If you can buy it local, you can take it back or even take the dog in and try on different sizes. Most of them have the zipper and a velcro cover over the zipper. I have a Hodgeman which also has float inserts and double chest material. You don't need a handle. Just get the front paws on the edge of the boat and grab the back to the vest or the scruf of the dogs neck. 

Once you get the vest and it gets cooler. Get the dog into the vest and let him or her wear it while you are training or playing or out for walks. Don't wait for the first cold hunt, after the dog is use to hunting without it. My dog acts funny the first few times each year I put it on him until he gets use to it. 

I have a dog ramp from Cabelas which works. There is one however that I wish I had seen before I got mine. I spent $10 more and mine isn't as good. Mine is bulkier and is a pain to assemble and disassemble and store in the boat. Click here to go to Outdoor Product Exchange (OPE) which sells the best ramp on the market. They cost $85 but they are worth it. Also it is a good idea to take the dog out in the boat before you buy one because alot of the time my dog can get in without the ramp. Maybe if I had the better ramp from OPE I would use it more. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## NORTHCOASTBASSER (May 10, 2004)

Appreciate all the feedback!!! Thanks for the link "Wood"... Seems we may have "stirred" some fond memories of past pets.. The story, of the man, loseing his dog to an underwater tree is really "wrenching" though... Thanks again everyone... Wish us luck...


----------

